# The Boys.



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Just wanted to sahre some pics of the boys. The black and white one is a rescue, my old nieghbor had him tied to the picnic table just by his leash, no dog house nothing. He was moving and kinda left there for some other family member that were moving in, he was skinny and you could see his spine and ribs and hips, so we ask to ahve hima nd they said yes. Anyways we are looking for a home, jsut ask that the person go half and half on shipping. Don't know anything about him, just that his name is butch and he is intact. 
Anyways enough blabbing it's suppose to be a picture thread. 

Daddy had treats


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

well they look good i only have two pits i want more!!! lol


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are all great looking dogs. Very well behaved around one another I see. Good luck with finding Butch a home.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh, I hope you find Butch a good home. I'm glad you got him. Luke is still my favorite!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow they are agreat looking group. I can't believe how big Jesse is. He looks like he is bigger than Luke is he? Butch is a sharp looking boy I hope you find hima good home but he does eem to get along well with your boys.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> Oh, I hope you find Butch a good home. I'm glad you got him. Luke is still my favorite!!!


thanks smokey!!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Wow they are agreat looking group. I can't believe how big Jesse is. He looks like he is bigger than Luke is he? Butch is a sharp looking boy I hope you find hima good home but he does eem to get along well with your boys.


Yes Mikado Jesse is bigger than Luke. Luke is 60lbs and jesse the last time I weighed him he was 71.8lbs.......... Luke and him didn't get along at first. It took a while for Luke to get used to him. Luke thinks he is here to take over..poor Luke. I keep telling him he is #1.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Those are great pics! Butch blends right in


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Butch is fitting in real good. Thanks


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

Beautiful Boys.


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

I only want 1 pitbull atm and cant do that but i do have a dog


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

so pretty love the red one...Im a big fan of that fawn, champagne, buckskin, red type dog


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

none of them look like they have EVER missed a meal! especially butch! You did great with rehabing him... he definately looks like he fits in... something to think about! all of your APBTs look great!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks. I wish we could keep him, I also have another dogthats not pictured..... 4 dogs are alot...lol


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

nice boys!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks alot !


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

Yo' pass me that bag of Tostitos! I got the munchies! Just kidding atleast I think so. They look GREAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Cute picts


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

OUTLAW said:


> Yo' pass me that bag of Tostitos! I got the munchies! Just kidding atleast I think so. They look GREAT!!!!!!!!


LOL. Thanks. They all got a few little pieces. We try not to feed human food. Only little pieces here and there. Boy when we do that all they think about. There crazy for teh human food. Luke (the red one) I think he might just do back flips in order for him to get some. He loves it way too much... LOL

This is one of my fav pics.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Patch O' Pits said:


> Cute picts


Thanks Patch.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

look at that concentration lol. he really wants that food lol.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol that's a great picture... He's like " mmmm steaaak" lol


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Concentrating really hard...lol I did give him a little piece.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

they are beautiful!!!!! i wish we had the room for one more. i love the black and white one.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

litter mates said:


> they are beautiful!!!!! i wish we had the room for one more. i love the black and white one.


we are looking for a home for him... I rescued him form my neighor who wasn't being a very good dog owner.


----------

